# B12 Questions???



## srd1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys ive tried searching for this but im getting mixed results. I recently bought a 100ml bottle of B12 1000mcg. I did a subq 1cc pin last week (stomach) and didnt seem to get anything from it. A friend said it needed to be pinned intramuscular. What do you guys recomend subq or intramuscular or does it matter? Also is 1cc per week enough @ 1000mcg ? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2013)

Does not matter. 1000mcg is plenty  .you won't really feel much especially if you eat healthy and consume. B12 thru foods etc. What u don't use u piss out 
Its good to take I feel. And do to help with nervous system etc. Its cheap. So do till you get bored and restart when ever..


----------



## 49ER (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya I do im shots my girl uses a slin pin to the delt she says its all the same


----------



## srd1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys really appreciate the info.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 9, 2013)

I use the Synthetek B12 on a regular basis. Over time I think you will definitely notice the energy increase and sense of well being.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 9, 2013)

ALIN said:


> I use the Synthetek B12 on a regular basis. Over time I think you will definitely notice the energy increase and sense of well being.



I am using their Synthelamin as well and it is definitely accumulative. I use it IM and the energy boost is incredible!


----------



## srd1 (Apr 9, 2013)

ALIN said:


> I use the Synthetek B12 on a regular basis. Over time I think you will definitely notice the energy increase and sense of well being.



Thats good to know that it takes a little bit to kick in.


----------



## Austinite (May 11, 2013)

B12 is a great thing to supplement. Methyl is far superior to Cyan and others. Even if you don't "feel" anything, it's certainly working in the background and you're benefiting from it. I can't go without B12, just like i can't go without water


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 11, 2013)

i like b12 
i saw on tv where the stars would party all nite...
get a vitamin cocktail next a.m.  b12...gluthione..and cpl others i believe are in this "drip" tht the dr gives. id love to go to e.r. or dr everyday n say....gime my cocktail.


----------



## J4CKT (May 21, 2013)

If you are using it to increase appetite you need more than 1000mg a week.

Synthetek's B12 product - Synthelamin is not only 2000mg / ml but also a timed release formula where you only need to take it every 3-4 days.

It's probably also cheaper than the product you have. For more info check out:

Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek


----------



## tripletotal (May 22, 2013)

J4CKT said:


> If you are using it to increase appetite you need more than 1000mg a week.
> 
> Synthetek's B12 product - Synthelamin is not only 2000mg / ml but also a timed release formula where you only need to take it every 3-4 days.
> 
> ...



I have some of that on the way...can't wait!


----------



## srd1 (May 22, 2013)

Is B12 safe at say 2 or 3 thousand mcg a week? Seems like someone told me it thickens your blood or something cant really remember...can anyone shed some light on this? Been doing 1000mcgs a week my appetite has severly tanked and its about to irritate the shit out of me :-X


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 23, 2013)

What your body doesn't need u piss out.  The synthilamin is a timed release b12 . What are u takin AAS wise? Certain oral tank mine so I have one or two dark beers believe it or not and appetite is through the roof. Not sure if u drink alcohol or not but wine does it too for me. Plus I get wineasular. Wine/ vascular.


----------



## K1 (May 23, 2013)

ALIN said:


> I use the Synthetek B12 on a regular basis. Over time I think you will definitely notice the energy increase and sense of well being.



Same here...Best b12 on the market, hands down!


----------



## srd1 (May 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What your body doesn't need u piss out.  The synthilamin is a timed release b12 . What are u takin AAS wise? Certain oral tank mine so I have one or two dark beers believe it or not and appetite is through the roof. Not sure if u drink alcohol or not but wine does it too for me. Plus I get wineasular. Wine/ vascular.



Im on a run of test, tren, mast right now have about four weeks left on it then post. Im not much of a drinker but if it will increase the appetite im in.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I remember the one time I did Tren I was hungry as heck at first and then after 5-6 week I had to appetite too. Try one dark beer the flavors spike my appetite real well. Ib


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> I am using their Synthelamin as well and it is definitely accumulative. I use it IM and the energy boost is incredible!



One of their products that I am using now and absolutely love it!!


----------

